# His back, shape?



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

What do you mean by a curvy or flat back? 

In the first pic he definitely has a lot more topline. But even in that pic, I would not say he has a 'flat' back.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

He actually seems to have a bit of a roach to me, not bad. But along with that back I see a VERY weak coupling. I could be wrong...Something does look off though


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I love a back like this. VERY strong coupling (tho someone will come on and claim a roach back but it isn't really.. just very strong). His croup is not so much flat as his tail set is high. He has knife withers.. in the last photo so saddle fit is going to be difficult. 

This sort of back, while very strong, is not very supple in dressage work. It is a bit difficult for a horse built like this to curl his hind legs under him, but with practice can be done. 

I like this horse. Good bone, good look and a very strong coupling.


----------



## Teffnet (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies! He did have an injury at his SI (not severe, but still affected him very badly and he was out of work for an year) -- I 'll take more pictures tomorrow and post them!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a little confused by the term "curvy" or "flat". He definitely doesn't have any sort of sway back, if that's what you're asking


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I've never seen a back like his so leave it to Elana to correct me!!!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

>Very similar to diddly's back. Straight, flat with a roach. All things diddly has. His back is very strong, but he has a tiny bit of trouble with working from the hind end. He can do it but its quite difficult for him.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree its a VERY strong looking back. But what is a 'flat' back?


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

disastercupcake said:


> I agree its a VERY strong looking back. But what is a 'flat' back?


I feel a flat back would be a back with no top line, Weak and straight?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh a flat back can have topline all right. Diddly has a lovely topline now.
;Normally a horses back is mildy u shaped. As in the tiniest sway to it. However a horse with a flat back has a completely straight back, with no u bend in it. It gives the horse great strength in the back, but as I'm sure some of you know, (see the amount of saddles I tried for reference) it is SO difficult to fit saddles to a horse with a back like this and you need to be really careful. Apart from that, and not looking quite perfect when stripped, a flat, straight back tends to be more of an asset than a hindrance. So I've found anyway.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Would this horse be considered to have a flat back? 

I see that the OP's horse, besides having very narrow withers, has a back that barely dips down behind the withers, but also the loin area is very strong and 'up', with lots of topline support. Is that what is meant? 

My horse does not have very pronounced withers, but I think he has a similar looking loin area. His hind end is weaker, however, with the hip not being as deep. There is still a goodish amount of back there, and could be considered flat?

Sorry for being obnoxious, I just want to know what the difference is =/


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

yes. That is a flat back as far as I am concerned. Its actually quite practical once you get the hang of saddle fitting and the horse gets his head around bringing his quarters under himself. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

